# 17A Snapper closure passes



## brailediver (Sep 17, 2009)

17A passed and will be sent out for Public Hearings, it will come back in Decmber for final approval.
But it looks like another FRA lawsuit is in the works.
RFA showed up to also oppose the closure:thumbup:

CCA supported the closures in no uncertain terms
 Copied from Florida Sportsman


----------



## oldenred (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks for keeping us informed!!!


----------



## Limitless (Sep 18, 2009)

BD:  Please post the info from FS showing CCA's support for the ARS closure.  thanks


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 18, 2009)

Was there ever any doubt in anyones mind that CCA would side with the closure?


----------



## jamrens (Sep 18, 2009)

not in mine


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 18, 2009)

Limitless said:


> BD:  Please post the info from FS showing CCA's support for the ARS closure.  thanks



This 'information', to use the term loosely, was gleaned from the forum board and was posted by a member there.

You can read the whole thread here: 

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/conservation-front/17a-snapper-closure-passes

I think you will see that the poster was speaking recklessly.

It is also interesting to notice that Gary S. Colecchio had already corrected the mis-statement by the original poster well before braildiver copied and posted his thread here, yet, he didn't bother to share the whole story.

If you want to better understand CCA's support and to what degree they do support the partial closure you should go to the CCA website or call them.

I think many of you probably have done so already.


----------



## brailediver (Sep 18, 2009)

Appologies for not posting the "whole story". 
Didn't CCA Georgia work closely with Duane Harris & Susan Shipman on an "alternate proposal" along with GA recreational fishermen?
 Guess which boats will receive "special permits" to fish the closed areas?
http://www.missjudycharters.com/Red-Snapper-Crisis.pdf

http://www.missjudycharters.com/Proposal-For-Amendment17.pdf



"The following is a list of the Georgia Resident Fishermen who have authored the
above and the proposed Alternate #7.
Captain Steve Amick, SAMFC Snapper/Grouper Advisory Panel Member
Captain Zack Bowen, SAMFC Snapper/Grouper Advisory Panel Member

 I posted this yesterday & Gary posted today.
Captain Judy Helmey
Capt Greg Hildreth, CCA GA State Board
Captain Deidra Jeffcoat
Captain Ken Kennickell
Harry S. Lowe, State Chairman CCA GA
Chuck Stein, Chairman GRC CCA GA
Special thanks to Duane Harris, Council Chairman/Georgia Recreational Fisherman and
Susan Shipman, Georgia Council Representative/Georgia Recreational Fisherman, for
their guidance and advice in helping us in the development of this proposal.


I was out there yesterday & there is no shortage of fish that I could see.
 Now this group wants to ban spearfishing in the closed areas & allow single hook bottom rigs & trolling. Whats up with that?
 Criminalize the recreational fishery? Build revenue from fines? 
 I am sick of the whole mess. Everyone looks out for their own self while throwing others under the bus!

Typing around censor


----------



## jamrens (Sep 18, 2009)

brailediver said:


> Appologies for not posting the "whole story".
> Didn't CCA Georgia work closely with Duane Harris & Susan Shipman on an "alternate proposal" along with GA recreational fishermen?
> Guess which boats will receive "special permits" to fish the closed areas?
> http://www.missjudycharters.com/Red-Snapper-Crisis.pdf
> ...



The lord knows i agree with you.. I have a good friend who is going to be directly affected by this, But thats government. Protect who ever padds the pockets  with Benjamins.  Want something differnt then as a whole we need to stop kissing the buts and stand up.. Together we are strong.


WHit


----------



## Limitless (Sep 18, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> This 'information', to use the term loosely, was gleaned from the forum board and was posted by a member there.
> 
> You can read the whole thread here:
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, Maniacal Dawg, the Brailediver is right on this one.  The RFA folks are there fighting it and CCA is brown-nosing.  Their main thrust is doing dinners and auctions to raise $$ for staff -  and trying not to pizz off anyone.  And, before you question my "info", it comes from discussions and communications I've had with CCA Board members and staff.  I'm through.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not arguing that CCA does not support the closure to a degree.

I was merely pointing out that to intentionally post one statement from a thread in which an intentionally piece of mis-information was contained indicates a certain amount of____________.

You fill in the blank. Several words come to mind.

The situation with snapper is perplexing to say the least. I'm through trying to argue or even decide what is right or wrong. 

However, it is obvious that some very good people, who are concerned with the rights of recreational fishermen and the resource, are aligned on both sides of the issue and that somewhere in between the answer or solution lies.

The bomb throwing sucks.


----------



## oldenred (Sep 18, 2009)

i think this is a simple solution.... send more of the money that us hunters and fishers spend to where it belongs, the environment. create more hatcheries for selected species in question. banning one of these sports is wrong in so many ways. especially if it is so that commercial fisherman can do it instead of the people that spend the hundreds of millions annually to the local and national economy. think of how many jobs would be lost if we lose our heritage in these recreational sports. from your local bait guy to the people making the rods, reels, lures and the list goes on so far it's not funny. those are the people that will also be hurting if this is allowed to continue. send your congresman, senators and the white house a letter today, don't be one of those people that say "i'll send one tomorrow". by the time tomorrow comes it will be to late, and that is a fact. if we budge an inch on any ban to any of these sports they will take a mile and you all know that. even if you don't care about fishing someplace else, you never know when they will be knocking on your door next. support everyones right in all aspects to these sports. if we don't you soon be saying "remember when we use to go catch this stuff ourselves instead of having to buy it"


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 18, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I'm not arguing that CCA does not support the closure to a degree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What sucks is the CCA. They market themselves as an ally of the rec fishermen, when nothing is farther from the truth. There is absolutly ZERO science behind the red snapper closure, or the reduction in limits, and starting in January, the closure on grouper, but CCA still supports them, conditionally or not. I dropped my membership long ago, and will never consider giving them one cent of my money as long as they continue down the path they're on now.


----------



## brailediver (Sep 19, 2009)

Feel free to speak your mind. If you have a word already, please let it flow. I did not see any one else post anything about the meetings, or the outcome. 
 Sorry if I  aggravated any one? Well.... no I am not. They have  aggravated me  plenty with lies & sorry data provided by gov't paid scientists. Just another move toward "One world Order"in which we will see the rest of the world laugh while we cripple our own country & imprison our own people for using our own resources. I cannot wait for mid-term elections. I also hope that Dave files again for us. He & Denny seem to be on top of this.
 After reading the proposal created by "Ga recreational fishermen" & our local CCA, it seems that they would like to have spearfishing banned while allowing mid & top water trolling. The current proposal from SAFMC will allow spearfishing in the closed areas. We should be allowed to still hunt these areas for Grouper & Lobster.  The head boats will be stuck inside of 98fsw. With their alternate proposal, they would still be allowed access.
 In their alternate proposal, commercial boats should be bought out & sunk as artificial reefs.
 I see the headboats do more damage than the commercials . Maybe we should limit headboats to six-packs & buy out the headboat fleet, burn them to the water-line & sink THEM for reefs. I am sure that the head boat captains could find a nice job with our current administration since they have the same mind set.
 Oh, well. It is Saturday so I am going out to slaughter my daily allocation of Red Snapper & my one grouper. Maybe I'll go out every day this week & stock up. Maybe we will have a correction in November. Maybe, after that, fisheries managers will not have to ask permission from PEW Trust representatives. Maybe.....


----------



## PaulD (Sep 19, 2009)

Forgive me here guys. I'm just going to let this one roll for a little while here without giving any input just yet. I really want to see what the vast majority thinks about having their rights auctioned away and another little part of this that's going to be reviled later on.

Jeff ( Mechanical Dawg), We know you are a lobbyist and help the CCA raise money so we know your stand on all this as well. How about just backing off and letting others be involved here. By the way, some of the names you are mentioning from FS are close personal friends of mine so make sure that you are quoting correctly because they are only a phone call away for me.

FS is having some issues with Viruses due to the new format, so be warned now!


----------



## oldenred (Sep 19, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Forgive me here guys. I'm just going to let this one roll for a little while here without giving any input just yet. I really want to see what the vast majority thinks about having their rights auctioned away and another little part of this that's going to be reviled later on.
> 
> Jeff ( Mechanical Dawg), We know you are a lobbyist and help the CCA raise money so we know your stand on all this as well. How about just backing off and letting others be involved here. By the way, some of the names you are mentioning from FS are close personal friends of mine so make sure that you are quoting correctly because they are only a phone call away for me.
> 
> FS is having some issues with Viruses due to the new format, so be warned now!



lol


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 19, 2009)

CCA seems to have started off with the right goals in mind, but like many other organizations it seems that their growth has clouded their original vision. They seem to have become an organization driven by a desire for power and money and one that does little for the recreational fisherman that they claim to protect. Other then throw a few over priced fundraisers what is all that money raised used for? With as much money as the Georgia CCA State office raised last year you would think they could do a little more then install an aeration system in a salt pond. Were did all the money go? This snapper closure thing is a crock.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 20, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Forgive me here guys. I'm just going to let this one roll for a little while here without giving any input just yet. I really want to see what the vast majority thinks about having their rights auctioned away and another little part of this that's going to be reviled later on.
> 
> Jeff ( Mechanical Dawg), We know you are a lobbyist and help the CCA raise money so we know your stand on all this as well. How about just backing off and letting others be involved here. By the way, some of the names you are mentioning from FS are close personal friends of mine so make sure that you are quoting correctly because they are only a phone call away for me.
> 
> FS is having some issues with Viruses due to the new format, so be warned now!



You don't know nearly as much as you think you know.

In fact, you are still the same ball in high weeds you were a few months ago when you made so many false claims about my activities.

I am no lobbyist and the link to the thread at FS is there for anyone who cares to read. Yea, they've been having log in issues but the thread is there.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 20, 2009)

PaulD said:


> By the way, some of the names you are mentioning from FS are close personal friends of mine so make sure that you are quoting correctly because they are only a phone call away for me.



BTW, I just read this again.

Where did I quote anyone?

I named one member from FS and that was Gary. PLEASE call him! See if you can him in touch with me. I'd like to talk to him. 

You're a mess.


----------



## jamrens (Sep 20, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> BTW, I just read this again.
> 
> Where did I quote anyone?
> 
> ...



Do you get off on messing with people. You might not want to call ppl names on here. PaulD is a stand up guy that stated the obvious. Which is your  lobbyist. You never post unless its to kiss the ccs's butt..  

WHit


----------



## razor1 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## brailediver (Sep 20, 2009)

I DID NOT post this to bash the CCA or any other organization. It was merely an attempt to inform other forum members of the outcome of the meeting.
 I suggest members that oppose the new proposals read my other post that contains the briefing book & voting results as well as links to pertinent information.
 Members that are for the new proposals can.........................read them also & revel in the fact that we will be buying our seafood from our esteemed Chinese brethren that seem to have a desire to pollute our  fish & shellfish with anti-biotics, mercury & ?.........I don't know what else.
 Get educated on the facts! Not the mis-information given out by puppet organizations & government spin-doctors.
 I wonder if I can putt with my new Ugly Stick?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 20, 2009)

jamrens said:


> You never post unless its to kiss the ccs's butt..
> 
> WHit



Are you sure?

None of the tens of thousands of posts I've made here at Woody's were not meant to kiss "ccs's butt"?

I made my post in this thread to point out the inaccuracy and omission of the report made in the first post, not to make anything personal. Paul made a pantload post and, while I should have just ignored his ridiculous attempt to jab at me, I was not in the mood.

BTW, I'm not sure what you meant by your comment relative to me being a lobbyist but you should not believe the lies being spread by your "stand up guy". I am not a lobbyist.


----------



## brailediver (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is the entirety of the original post.

Emthup They seem Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- bent on closing the Snapper fishery. Crabtree and Geiger are leading the charge.Cuss

Ben Hartig the new Florida commercial council member is battling for us. :worthy:  Mark Robson is on our side. Worthy

17A passed and will be sent out for Public Hearings, it will come back in Decmber for final approval.

But it looks like another FRA lawsuit is in the works.Pistols

RFA showed up to also oppose the closure:thumbup:

CCA supported the closures in no uncertain terms


I posted it as soon as I saw it.

Here is the link-
Originally posted by Dave Heil-

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/conservation-front/17a-snapper-closure-passes

 I tend to trust what I see from Dave & Denny over what I see from most other persons.
 Please read for yourself & comment on inaccuracies & omissions.
 Then join the Fishing Rights Alliance & see what you can do to prevent government thievery of our natural resources.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 20, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> None of the tens of thousands of posts I've made here at Woody's were not meant to kiss "ccs's butt"?
> 
> ...



I don't know if you're a lobbist or not. I do know that CCA has gotten FAR away from representing the rec fishermen. Their support of the ARS closure, the grouper closure, no fishing zones, and no entrance zones speak to that way better than I can. I'm not as familiar with Ga's chapter as I am with Fl's, but from the huge majority of post on here and other fishing forums, there's not much difference. They are no longer the voice of rec fishermen anywhere, no matter what they claim.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 20, 2009)

It's  alright guys. Jeff can't make any point in a proper and valid manor so he results to personal attacks and verbal drivel. Just let him go. Like I said,I want everyone here to give some input before I say anything about it. I'm not going to post hog this topic.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 20, 2009)

Paul, you can't get a break......


----------



## jamrens (Sep 20, 2009)

Paul just let him cry


----------



## Gary S. Colecchio (Oct 13, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I named one member from FS and that was Gary. PLEASE call him! See if you can him in touch with me. I'd like to talk to him.



You have my attention.

How can I help you?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 13, 2009)

Gary S. Colecchio said:


> You have my attention.
> 
> How can I help you?



Gary, we've exchanged messages at FS a time or two.

You may help me by continuing as you have!

Thanks for  your efforts.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 13, 2009)

OK folks. The name calling,personal crap will stop. Infractions are forthcoming if it does not. Just state your peace and leave the personal complaints to PMs.


----------



## Gary S. Colecchio (Oct 13, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Just state your peace and leave the personal complaints to PMs.





Do you want them to hold their peace or say their piece?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 13, 2009)

Gary S. Colecchio said:


> Do you want them to hold their peace or say their piece?



They know what I mean. We've been thru this before.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah. Gary, my brother. Glad to see you as an addition.


----------



## jamrens (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard Gary..


----------



## Gary S. Colecchio (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you.  

And Paul, my Brother, I STILL WANT MY STRETCHER! :


----------



## PaulD (Oct 14, 2009)

Doooooo..........i'll stick it in the mail. It's boxed up and in the truck where it has been for months. Sorry.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, Paul... Send him his stretcher!!

 Whats up Gary..?


----------



## PaulD (Oct 15, 2009)

I still have his iron maiden over here ad well. 500 years ago these were so easy to find, now it's to borrow one when you need it. Dang Inquisition horded them all.


----------



## Gary S. Colecchio (Oct 15, 2009)

I get it.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 15, 2009)

Mdawg.

None of the tens of thousands of posts I've made here at Woody's were not meant to kiss "ccs's butt"?

Exactly what i thought you meant.


----------



## jamrens (Oct 15, 2009)

Wild Turkey said:


> Mdawg.
> 
> None of the tens of thousands of posts I've made here at Woody's were not meant to kiss "ccs's butt"?
> 
> Exactly what i thought you meant.



did i miss something


----------

